# My sweet rabbit, Bagel, passed away



## larryng (Feb 11, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYSamh7hQgs[/ame]

I had Bagel, my lionhead rabbit, for close to four years.

She was a very sweet rabbit.

She passed away 1-21-12 of massive diahrea.

She will be forever missed.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 11, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Binky free little girl.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 11, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss of your Sweet Bagel. The photo shows such a sweet, beautiful girl. 

K


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 11, 2012)

She looks like she was a real sweetie. I am so sorry for your loss. She has a new healthy body and is happily binking at the bridge. Never enough time with these little souls.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 11, 2012)

She knows she was loved.


----------

